# Parlantes para PC



## vichval (Oct 12, 2006)

Quisiera armar unos parlantes con buena potencia de sonido para mi pc, alguien me podria indicar como hacerlo y que debo ponerle para que suenen bastante fuertecito.
muchas gracias.
salu2.


----------



## Apollo (Oct 21, 2006)

Hola vichval:

La palabra clave en esto es paciencia...

No todos tenemos el tiempo que quisieramos dedicar a la electrónica como quisiéramos, y eso incluye el foro.

Si queres armar un amplificador para la PC, o para lo que quieras, podrías comenzar buscando que tipo de amplificador vas a armar, ya que existen varios tipos y la potencia a la que lo quieres.

Algunos ejemplos podrían ser como esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/

Como verás las posibilades son ilimitadas, basadas en tu gusto y/o presupuesto.

Y si buscas más en internet puedes encontrar miles de circuitos hasta encontrar uno de tu gusto.


Un saludo y suerte con la búsqueda.


----------



## vichval (Oct 21, 2006)

me explicarias un pokito si no es mucha molestia el tema de los simbolos para saber que es lo que tengo que comprar porke la verdad no entiendo mucho. disculpa mi ignorancia. muchas gracias.


----------



## Apollo (Oct 22, 2006)

Hola vichval:

Claro que no es ninguna molestia.    

Mira,  necesitas saber primero cuál es el circuito que quieres armar.
Y conseguir el diagrama para empezar a estudiarlo.
Después podriamos explicarte bien los símblos y los valores de cada componente.

Necesitas saber también como hacer la placa donde vas a soldar todos los componentes.
(que no es muy difícil)

Espero tu respuesta.

Un saludo al foro.


P.D.  Nunca te disculpes por no saber alguna cosa, para eso estamos todos aqui, para aprender.


----------



## vichval (Oct 22, 2006)

hola: el circuito que me gustaria armar es el de 100 w. , el diagrama ya lo copie y me lo imprimi, asi que espero la guia vuestra para continuar.


----------



## Apollo (Oct 24, 2006)

Hola vichval:

Mira el diagrama está bastante sencillo, sólo que no trae números de componente, Voy a ponerlos para que también sea más fácil para ti armarlo.

Los simbolos son:

C1 - C3 - C6 - C9 / Son capacitores cerámicos, ya que sus valores son en nano faradios.

C2 - C4 - C5 - C7 - C8 - C 10 / Capacitores de acido o "filtros", ya que sus valores son en micro faradios.

Todas las R(x) / Son resistencias normales, como no dicen su potencia, normalmente son de 1/2 o 1/4 de watt. SUs valores están dados en Kilo ohms, (ejemplo R1 220k) son 220 kilo ohms o 220 mil ohms. Las excepciones son R7 y R9 que sólo tienen marcado 680, (680 ohms).

La bocina que si no viene marcado su valor normalmente es de 8 ohms, pero checa el manual del integrado para saber de que valor debe ser la bocina.

Y los integrados IC 1 e IC 2, el diagrama muestra las pata de conexión solamente.

El diagrama tampoco dice que voltaje necesitas para que funcione, vas a necesitar un fuente simétrica. (dos valores idénticos, pero uno positivo = +V, uno negativo -V y su tierra común). El valor de estos voltajes puedes verlo también en el manual del integrado, normalmente usas el voltaje máximo permitido y le restas 5 volts.

Espero que te sirva la información y suerte con el proyecto.


----------



## vichval (Oct 24, 2006)

muchisimas gracias APOLLO. realmente me es de mucha ayuda tu respuesta y ya me pondre manos a la obra. luego te contare como me fue. te mando un fuerte abrazo, desde buenos aires, republica argentina.


----------



## Apollo (Oct 24, 2006)

No es nada   

Espero y muy pronto ya estes derribando tus paredes con el amplificador  jajaj  


Un saludo a todos.


----------



## krolinaek (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola mis bafles de pc en la salida tienen una potencia nominal de salida (total) de 2 w...
quisiera hacerlos sonar mejor mas fuerte.........mucho mas fuerte que debo hacer.... que me recomendarian...
son de referencia Genius SP-J06...

Gracias!!!

Empezando porque me encanta RAMMSTEINS.... y escucharlos a todo volumen es mi pasion!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 18, 2011)

krolinaek dijo:


> Hola mis bafles de pc en la salida tienen una potencia nominal de salida (total) de 2 w...
> quisiera hacerlos sonar mejor mas fuerte.........mucho mas fuerte que debo hacer.... que me recomendarian...
> son de referencia Genius SP-J06...


La única solución posible es que cambies tus baffles y amplificadores. A los que tienes NO PUEDES hacerlos sonar "mas fuerte"....bueno....de poder, se puede, pero el asunto no va a terminar bien...


----------



## tatajara (Abr 18, 2011)

Lo recomendable seria como dicen los compañeros, cambiar el conjunto (bafle-amplificador) por algún ampli que anda rondando por el foro (que son bastantes) y además algunos te nombraron
Saludos


----------

